# California Weekly Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

California Weekly Hay Report
Tons FOB: 49,907 Last Week: 50,191 Last Year: 78,022
Tons Delivered: 26,700 Last Week: 25,240 Last Year: 39,300
Year to Date FOB: 441,900 Last Week: 391,993 Last Year: 641,806
YTD Delivered: 232,331 Last Week: 205,631 Last Year: 368,280

Northern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 12,375 Tons Delivered: 11,375
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady to firm. Demand
moderate to good and supply moderate to good. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady to
weak. Demand light and supply moderate. Retail and stable hay steady in light
test. Demand light to moderate and supply moderate. Most everybody trying to
recuperate from the rain from late last week. Milk prices on the futures board
still struggling to move upward.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Escalon - Merced - Modesto - Turlock Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 3,375 145.00-165.00 158.89 245.00-270.00 260.44
Premium 2,800 146.00-150.00 148.57 257.00-257.00 257.00
Fair 225 115.00-155.00 132.78
Alfalfa/Wheat Mix Domestic Cattle
Good 75 115.00-115.00 115.00
Beardless Wheat Domestic Cattle
Good 350 95.00-95.00 95.00 192.00-198.00 193.57
Oat Domestic Cattle
Good 100 95.00-100.00 97.50 190.00-210.00 199.61
Oat/Rye Domestic Cattle
Good 25 88.00-88.00 88.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 260.00-260.00 260.00

Sacramento Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 7,800 115.00-130.00 123.08 210.00-225.00 214.00
Fair 50 100.00-100.00 100.00 185.00-190.00 188.64
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 200 155.00-180.00 167.50 210.00-220.00 214.29
Forage-Three Way Mix Domestic Cattle
Good 100 70.00-70.00 70.00 175.00-175.00 175.00
Oat Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 75 120.00-120.00 120.00 170.00-210.00 186.67
Oat Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 100 90.00-100.00 95.00 170.00-170.00 170.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 220.00-220.00 220.00 225.00-230.00 227.50
Orchard Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 50 175.00-175.00 175.00
Rice Straw Erosion control Small square, per bale
Good 150 2.00-2.00 2.00 2.50-2.50 2.50
Wheat Straw Retail/light<110 lb bales Small square, per bale
Premium 100 4.50-4.50 4.50 4.00-4.00 4.00
Good/Premium 300 4.25-4.25 4.25
Good 50 4.10-4.10 4.10

Central California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 14,241 Tons Delivered: 13,350
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady to firm. Demand
moderate to good and supply moderate. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady to weak.
Demand light and supply moderate. Retail and stable hay not well tested.
Demand light and supply moderate. Most everybody trying to recover from the
rains late last week. Milk prices on the futures board still struggling to make
an upward movement.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
South-Central Coastal Areas Delivered prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 150 200.00-220.00 213.33 250.00-285.00 270.42
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 220.00-220.00 220.00 250.00-290.00 274.00
Oat Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 195.00-195.00 195.00
Orchard/Alfalfa Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 245.00-245.00 245.00 310.00-310.00 310.00
Timothy Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 270.00-270.00 270.00

South-Central Coastal Areas FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 75 199.00-210.00 203.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 275.00-300.00 287.50

Kern County FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 650 135.00-140.00 136.92 235.00-243.00 240.78
Premium 950 125.00-135.00 129.89 225.00-235.00 232.02
Good 75 120.00-120.00 120.00 225.00-230.00 227.50
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 150.00-150.00 150.00

Western Fresno-Madera-Firebaugh FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 600 135.00-135.00 135.00 240.00-246.00 242.59
Oat Domestic Cattle
Good 800 85.00-90.00 86.88 180.00-180.00 180.00

Los Banos-Dos Palos-Merced FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 4,435 125.00-145.00 137.21 240.00-250.00 248.09
Premium 1,715 120.00-133.00 121.27 230.00-240.00 234.96
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 160.00-160.00 160.00
Alfalfa/Wheat Mix Domestic Cattle
Good 150 100.00-116.00 108.00
Beardless Wheat Domestic Cattle
Good 350 80.00-80.00 80.00 175.00-180.00 177.50
Oat Domestic Cattle
Good 100 80.00-80.00 80.00 175.00-180.00 177.38
Oat/Rye Domestic Cattle
Good 25 70.00-70.00 70.00

Southern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 23,291 Tons Delivered: 1,975
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady to firm. Demand
moderate to good and supply moderate. Fair and Good Alfalfa not well tested.
Demand light and supply light to moderate. Retail and Stable hay steady.
Demand light to moderate and supply moderate. Exporters still very active and
hay prices steady to firm on Alfalfa, not much interest in other kinds of hay.
Several 100 degree days this past week, stressing the Alfalfa and causing some
changes in quality.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Chino-Los Angeles-San Diego Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 1,000 155.00-155.00 155.00 240.00-260.00 255.71
Premium  100 148.00-148.00 148.00 240.00-240.00 240.00
Good 100 143.00-143.00 143.00 235.00-235.00 235.00
Fair 50 120.00-120.00 120.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 225 170.00-220.00 194.44 239.00-260.00 250.59
Bermuda Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 245.00-245.00 245.00 220.00-230.00 225.00
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 220.00-220.00 220.00 239.00-260.00 248.38
Klein Grass Domestic Cattle
Fair 250 90.00-90.00 90.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 350.00-350.00 350.00 250.00-250.00 250.00
Orchard/Alfalfa Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 310.00-310.00 310.00 240.00-240.00 240.00
Timothy Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 405.00-405.00 405.00 340.00-340.00 340.00
Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle
Good 50 95.00-95.00 95.00

Blythe - Parker FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 3,100 120.00-120.00 120.00 210.00-215.00 213.33
Premium 1,075 110.00-115.00 112.33 200.00-208.00 205.00
Premium-To-Store 3,500 115.00-120.00 118.57
Good 500 100.00-105.00 102.50
Good-To-Store 1,000 110.00-110.00 110.00
Alfalfa Export
Premium 70 125.00-125.00 125.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 475 135.00-140.00 137.89 210.00-215.00 210.77
Bermuda Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 150.00-150.00 150.00
Forage-Three Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 125 140.00-140.00 140.00

Imperial Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 2,500 120.00-120.00 120.00 200.00-215.00 205.45
Supreme-To-Store 286 131.00-131.00 131.00 215.00-230.00 219.32
Premium 150 110.00-120.00 116.67 200.00-200.00 200.00
Premium-To-Store 1,900 118.00-120.00 119.05 200.00-200.00 200.00
Good-To-Store 550 110.00-115.00 113.18
Alfalfa Export
Premium 2,105 118.00-130.00 124.10
Good 450 115.00-118.00 117.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 375 140.00-145.00 141.00 210.00-225.00 219.59
Good/Premium 50 135.00-135.00 135.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 175 130.00-140.00 134.29 195.00-195.00 195.00
Good 25 120.00-120.00 120.00
Bermuda Export
Premium 280 110.00-110.00 110.00
Bermuda Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 200 150.00-175.00 161.88 180.00-190.00 182.00
Bermuda Straw Domestic Cattle
Fair 150 45.00-45.00 45.00
Forage-Three Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 125 150.00-155.00 151.00
Klein Grass Export
Premium 400 90.00-90.00 90.00
Oat Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 110.00-110.00 110.00
Source - USDA Market News, Moses Lake, WA 509-765-3611
24 hour market information: 509-765-0311


----------

